# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  ## اقتل مديرك ##

## زهره التوليب

*في السجن

*تقضي اغلب الوقت في حجره 
مقاسها8X10
 *في العمل* 
 تقضي اكثر وقتك في حجره 
مقاسها 6X8 

 *في السجن

*تحصل 3 وجبات 
مجانا ً 
 *في العمل*

 تحصل على وجبه واحده في اليوم 
و انت تدفع قيمة الوجبه .

  *في السجن
*كلما كان سلوكك جيداً تحصل على وقت اكثرمن الراحه.
 *
في العمل* كلما بذلت جهداً اكثر 
تحصل على مكافئه .  *
في السجن
*الحراس بنفسهم يفتوحو 
لك الباب عند الدخول والخروج
 *في العمل* 
 انت تذهب بنفسك الى حراس الأمن 
لفتح الابواب عند الدخول والخروج .

*في السجن*  تستطيع متابعة البرامج و المباريات في اي وقت .  *في العمل* تصاب بالغضب لعدم مشاهده بعض 
البرامج المباشره او المباريات المنقوله .  *
في السجن*  حمام خاص بك وحدك .
* في** العمل*  الحمامات مشتركه.

  *في السجن
*هم ياتون لزيارتك .
 *في العمل* لاتستطيع التحدث مع عائلتك والأهل والأصدقاء .  *
في السجن*  كل الضرائب مدفوعه وبدون عمل

*في العمل* عليك تحمل مصاريف ذهابك الى العمل و ايضاً دفع ضريبه اذا كان لديك سجين.  
إيها الأنسان ' يا محترم' ؟؟ 

ما هو الأفضل في نظرك؟؟ 
ماذا تنتظر!!!! 

*## اقتل مديرك ##*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  المدير مقتول مقتول ما عنها :Db465236ff:  
مشكوره

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا عالتواجد عمار :Smile:

----------


## محمد العزام

والله هي بدها نعمل هيك ثورة على كل مدير وواحد واحد نبلش فيهم 
مشكورة

----------


## ابو العبد

انا كنت بدي أأسس مكتب تدقيق ....
بس شكلي راح ابطل....

----------


## ???... why ...???

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_والله هي بدها نعمل هيك ثورة على كل مدير وواحد واحد نبلش فيهم 
مشكورة
_




اعتقد انك خطأ وهاذا من اجل ان لايوجد مكان في السجن يتسع الجميع . :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ???... why ...???

شكرا علي الموضوع

----------


## النورس الحزين

على رأيك الروحة الى السجن اشرف واريح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_على رأيك الروحة الى السجن اشرف واريح_


 مش مشكلة اذا بدك السجن السجن للرجال  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
مشكورة

----------


## saousana

لا سجن ولا ما يحزنون 
انا ما بدي اشتغل بس اتخرج
مش اريح  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

طيب على كل حال موفقة بحياتك نشالله تلاقي وظيفة بسرعة الي تعجبك وبترتاحي فيها بعد التخرج  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## غسان

_هههههههه_ 

_شو هل التفائل كله .._

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لتواجدكم

----------


## mylife079

قررت اقتل واحد ببالي 

لانه اله فترة مش مزبوط معي

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

شكرا زهرة

----------


## دموع الورد

*في السجن



*تقضي اغلب الوقت في حجره  مقاسها8X10 
   *في العمل* 


تقضي اكثر وقتك في حجره  مقاسها 6X8    *في السجن

*  
تحصل 3 وجبات  مجانا ً  *في العمل* 


تحصل على وجبه واحده في اليوم  و انت تدفع قيمة الوجبه .  




   *في السجن*  كلما كان سلوكك جيداً تحصل على وقت اكثرمن الراحه. *في العمل*  
  كلما بذلت جهداً اكثر  تحصل على مكافئه .  

في السجن
  الحراس بنفسهم يفتوحو  لك الباب عند الدخول والخروج    *في العمل* 


انت تذهب بنفسك الى حراس الأمن  لفتح الابواب عند الدخول والخروج .    *في السجن*    تستطيع متابعة البرامج و المباريات في اي وقت .  
  في العمل
تصاب بالغضب لعدم مشاهده بعض  البرامج المباشره او المباريات المنقوله .    *في السجن*  حمام خاص بك وحدك .   *في العمل*  
  الحمامات مشتركه.    *في السجن*  هم ياتون لزيارتك  *في العمل*  .  لاتستطيع التحدث مع عائلتك والأهل والأصدقاء .  
في السجن







  كل الضرائب مدفوعه وبدون عمل   *في العمل*  
  عليك تحمل مصاريف ذهابك الى العمل و ايضاً دفع ضريبه اذا كان لديك سجين..   إيها الأنسان؟؟ 

من هو الأفضل في نظرك؟؟  ماذا تنتظر!!!!  *## اقتل مديرك##


*

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: >>> جد السجن أرحم ...

----------


## غسان

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مع انه اتوقع انه الموضوع معاد

http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t...E3%CF%ED%D1%DF

----------


## M.Ballack

مسكين 
الله يعين الموظف
ونيالو الي بدخل السجن بعيش ملك

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا دموع

----------

